# Mississauga CFRC



## Chauhan (14 Jul 2011)

Good day to all, I had a quick question pardon me if it's not worthy of a topic. I've read a few topics in this forum regarding the closure of the CFRC in Sauga, I have my medical scheduled for July 26th, 2011 at that very RC. I spoke with the RC they notified me that the RC in Sauga isn't closed it just operates on Tuesday and Thursday. Curious if anyone else has had a medical conducted at said RC. PS: My file is with Toronto CFRC. Thank you for your time, appreciate it.


----------



## Waters81 (14 Jul 2011)

I origonally applied at CFRC 'Sauga, but my file was transferred to Toronto. I was told that you can no longer apply at RC 'Sauga but it now acts as a testing center, and yes, it is only open on Tuesdays and Thursdays. Good luck. 
What trades are you going for?


----------



## ktong747 (14 Jul 2011)

Your file will get sent from CFRC Toronto to CFRO Mississauga. At least that was how it worked when I wrote my CFAT last week on the July 7.


----------



## Chauhan (14 Jul 2011)

Waters81 said:
			
		

> I origonally applied at CFRC 'Sauga, but my file was transferred to Toronto. I was told that you can no longer apply at RC 'Sauga but it now acts as a testing center, and yes, it is only open on Tuesdays and Thursdays. Good luck.
> What trades are you going for?


.                 I applied for AVN Tech, I figured as much regarding CFRC Sauga being a testing centre. When I spoke with the Pvt. Who booked my Interview for Aug 3rd and Med on July 26th he informed me there were as of July 3rd 17 positions open for AVN. I have completed every step of the process excluding the Medical and Interview of course. So with a bit of luck, it should be smooth sailing. What about yourself?


----------



## ktong747 (14 Jul 2011)

I am applying to the reserves. Signal Operator in 709th Toronto Communication Regiment specifically. I was told on Monday that they could not book the rest of my tests because there was a backlog. The recruiting centre told me they would call in about two or three weeks time.


I am heading there tomorrow after class to ask if I can get testing done out of town to expedite the process.


By the way in Canada the abbreviation for Private is "Pte.", not "Pvt." Pvt. is American.


Good luck to you Dave87c.


----------



## Waters81 (15 Jul 2011)

Dave87c said:
			
		

> .                 I applied for AVN Tech, I figured as much regarding CFRC Sauga being a testing centre. When I spoke with the Pvt. Who booked my Interview for Aug 3rd and Med on July 26th he informed me there were as of July 3rd 17 positions open for AVN. I have completed every step of the process excluding the Medical and Interview of course. So with a bit of luck, it should be smooth sailing. What about yourself?



I applied for infantry & CE. CE was closed shortly thereafter, but infantry was still accepting. Got a call two weeks ago and had my medical booked for tomorrow and my interview booked for next Monday, got a call yesterday and both have been cancelled because infantry has been closed.  :crybaby:
So close


----------



## Chauhan (15 Jul 2011)

Sad part is I have previous service I was an Infanteer with the Lorne scots for 2 years, you would think I'd remember the abbreviation for my previous rank.


----------



## ktong747 (15 Jul 2011)

Sorry about the bad news Waters81. I am sure you aren't the first person to have that happen to them.


I'm going to guess at the moment, it is easier to get into the Reserves than the Regular Force.


----------

